

Why i start to hate Twitter in a month - namanaggarwal
http://naman.quora.com/Why-I-start-to-hate-twitter-in-only-a-month

======
orionblastar
It might be something someone flagged your account for, or maybe your account
was hacked?

[https://twitter.com/OrionBlastar](https://twitter.com/OrionBlastar)

Check out my Twitter profile, I post a lot of links to my blog and other
people's blog and mention names of real people and politicians.

I even used Snowden's picture to protest the federal government trying to
censor information and the Prism spying.

No account suspension.

I think that politician made a complaint against you, and had the Twitter
server in your area suspend your account. Try using a different Twitter server
like in the UK or USA and see if it works better. Use a TOR server to hide
your IP because your IP may be suspended and not your Twitter account.

